# Don't you hate when this happens!!!



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I thought I was good to go!!



















Then I was told it had to go!!!!
We (she) want this!




















So I was told put it here!!!



















You know I had to put the dirt someplace!!


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess it worked. It made the wife happy and you got a bigger and better layout.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Lot's of work but a larger area? Not too bad a trade off. 

The patio is too far away from the trains now though. 

Chas


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Patio looks good!! 

Always fun starting over, trying to aviod the rookie mistakes!!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

There are always pros and cons. Pro side got a nice patio and made the better half happy. Pro looks like you got a bigger layout out of it. Con can not sit at the patio and enjoy the RR. Later RJD


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Those trees are NOT to scale though LOL The Regal but the setting is more NATURAL!!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool patio. 

Nice new place for the layout.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

better than having to rebuild on a diningroom table because she got the patio, and the house, and the car, and the kids, but gave you the bills.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By smcgill on 06/11/2009 10:14 AM
Well I thought I was good to go!!



















Then I was told it had to go!!!!
We (she) want this!




















So I was told put it here!!!



















You know I had to put the dirt someplace!!



































Great lookin RR when can we come and play...


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks like you have an exuse to buy more track! Looking good there, and nice patio too!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

In the long run it will be a decent trade-off. Just _don't_ let her push you out again (it sets a bad precedent...)


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

You told her " this is going to be expensive" right ? not the patio, the RR expansion....


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

looks like there could be a bear behind those trees; be careful


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Bottom line... you were "moved" 

Automatic... double the real estate and the triple the train budget allowable.. ... Better half says no more... 


My wife said.... trains are great.... blondes in Mustang's are not... .... repeat.... Trains are great... 

Love this woman... 


Works with me and allows for commutes home from the remote location, this just in time to join up with family and BBQ...


gg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By GG on 06/13/2009 8:59 PM
Bottom line... you were "moved" 

Automatic... double the real estate and the triple the train budget allowable.. ... Better half says no more... 


My wife said.... trains are great.... blondes in Mustang's are not... .... repeat.... Trains are great... 

Love this woman... 


Works with me and allows for commutes home from the remote location, this just in time to join up with family and BBQ...


gg 







*Have you been drinkin tonight? hello............ he he he







*


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

LOL Nick,

Do you have a plan here?


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

I do have the track plan on the ground for the second loop.
I just need time!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'll work @ it a little @ a time.

I can still run trains while I work. 

As far as using the shed for power I'm all set. 









I'll also try to get some green things in to break up the dirt look.
This is the fun part building and running!
Life is good!!!









I should get a flagmen for when I'm near the live tracks! 

Sean


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Hostas are fairly cheap, love shade, and the variegated ones are real purty.... but some do tend to get HUGE after a few years.....


(Stay away from "Blue Angel" they get 8 feet across! 'Pigrim' at 2 feet is more manageable )


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

Looks to be more shade where your moving to. So that could be a big benefit in the hot summer months. I suspect your going to be very happy with the new location. Good luck.
Mark


----------



## CSG (Jun 13, 2009)

Looks to me like you traded up. Larger location, handy storage shed. Digging around tree roots may be a problem and in the fall, clearing leaves is not much fun. We use our leaf blower to good effect for most and the rest are removed by hand. This is when a smaller layout is nice, too. Have fun.


----------

